

World’s first Android 4.0 tablet- Ainol NOVO7. Any reviews? - infogaufire
http://zuvvu.com/article.php?id=158f3069a435b314a80bdcb024f8e422

======
PythonDeveloper
SOLD! I want 10 units RIGHT NOW.

~~~
infogaufire
Even I am planning to buy some 100 odd pieces for xmas gifting purpose hence
looking for reviews before putting up order.

